# Can hedgehogs inhale rosemary?



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

I was planning on doing a steam inhaler aromatherapy for Liam to help open up his sinuses since he has pneumonia and it seems he has a little difficulty breathing, especially when he is very active. I was hoping on mixing a saline solution with a drop of rosemary aromatherapy oil (since I've read it's good for helping with URI's). I just wanted to make sure that it was okay for a hedgehog to inhale a bit of rosemary before I actually started the treatment.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

i would avoid using things with a strong scent. and discuss things like that with your vet before trying them. what's good for people may not be good for hedgehogs. my vet did at one point suggest putting my hedgehog in her carry case and putting her in the bathroom while i took a shower so she could benefit from the steam. if you do that of course check him afterwords to make sure he is dry before putting him back in his cage.


----------



## liam1 (Feb 15, 2015)

shinydistraction said:


> i would avoid using things with a strong scent. and discuss things like that with your vet before trying them. what's good for people may not be good for hedgehogs. my vet did at one point suggest putting my hedgehog in her carry case and putting her in the bathroom while i took a shower so she could benefit from the steam. if you do that of course check him afterwords to make sure he is dry before putting him back in his cage.


This was recommended by the vet, I was given the steamer and the saline solution. I was just curious to if I could add a drop of rosemary to further help since I've read it is good for URIs.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's what shinydistraction is recommending you ask your vet about, whether or not to use the rosemary. Essential oils can be a big problem for some animals (like cats & ferrets), so check with your vet before you try it. The scent thing is also an issue since hedgies are so sensitive to strong smells & your hedgie might not like it.


----------

